# Nikon D5100 with 50mm f/1.8D lens



## britneyt83 (Nov 12, 2012)

First of all, I'm new to the DSLR world... I ordered my first "big girl" camera yesterday; the Nikon D5100 with the 18-55mm lens. I have heard/read great things about the 50mm 1.8 lens so I ordered it as well, but I ordered the 1.8D. From my understanding, this lens will not auto-focus with the 5100 though, right? If so, how big of a deal will that be to overcome considering the learning curve that I will have to adjust to anyway. Is it worth the extra 100+ to get the 1.8G for the autofocus, or are there other pros/cons between the two?


----------



## manicmike (Nov 12, 2012)

If you're not shooting moving things like running kids, the lack of autofocus isn't an issue. It's nice to have autofocus but it's not like it's a deal breaker.


----------



## gardy (Nov 12, 2012)

agreed, it will add a tad to the learning curve if your shooting anything moving, but learning manual focus real well isn't something i think a lot of people take the time to do, i could be wrong though. either way i think you will be pleased with your setup! i still love the using old manual focus lenses on an old all manual 35mm


----------



## britneyt83 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great! Thank you for your replies


----------



## orb9220 (Nov 12, 2012)

Would upgrade the D version for the G which will auto focus on the D5100. 

Manual focus on moving subject is hit and miss and with the smaller and darker.
Pentamirror viewfinder makes for more difficult in keeping the keeper rate up.

As to mastering autofocus depends on person and subjects shooting. And also would consider the 35mm f1.8G also AF on that camera. And is tad wider for indoor and tight situations and found more useful for street shooting then the 50mm f1.8D. Which I found too tight for many situations when I used it.
.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2012)

Or better yet, upgrade from the D5100 to the D90 and get: in the camera focus motor so any Nikon AF/D lens will AF, top LCD, flash Commander mode, a second Command wheel, and more.


----------



## britneyt83 (Nov 12, 2012)

KmH said:


> Or better yet, upgrade from the D5100 to the D90 and get: in the camera focus motor so any Nikon AF/D lens will AF, top LCD, flash Commander mode, a second Command wheel, and more.


Maybe if I had an extra $500 laying around...


----------



## Heitz (Nov 12, 2012)

The 50mm 1.8D is not really that much cheaper than the 50mm 1.8G.  The added benefit of autofocus for about $100 is worth it, in my opinion


----------



## tomso (Nov 12, 2012)

manicmike said:


> If you're not shooting moving things like running kids, the lack of autofocus isn't an issue. It's nice to have autofocus but it's not like it's a deal breaker.



I would have to agree. I'm still relatively new to photography so take what I say with a grain of salt, but when shooting still life I find myself constantly switching from autofocus to manual out of preference. You probably won't be shooting a lot of sports, etc. with a 50mm so it's unlikely you'll even miss the AF. Save the $100 and put it towards the next lens you want, because trust me you will want more.


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 12, 2012)

Well everyone has their own opinion.  I think mine makes the most sense for anyone starting out (especially on a limited budget)  Start with a kit lens, learn how to use your camera...  Then spend one day only shooting at 35mm, spend the next day only shooting at 50mm.  You might like one length better than the other, you might hate both and find you only shoot at 18mm, or you never have enough reach so you might want a tele?  Who knows, everyone is different, that is why there are so many lens options.  Kit lenses are not easy to manually focus with but try it...  I personally like auto focus myself, but don't always use it.  Just my humble opinion....


----------



## tomso (Nov 12, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Well everyone has their own opinion.  I think mine makes the most sense for anyone starting out (especially on a limited budget)  Start with a kit lens, learn how to use your camera...  Then spend one day only shooting at 35mm, spend the next day only shooting at 50mm.  You might like one length better than the other, you might hate both and find you only shoot at 18mm, or you never have enough reach so you might want a tele?  Who knows, everyone is different, that is why there are so many lens options.  Kit lenses are not easy to manually focus with but try it...  I personally like auto focus myself, but don't always use it.  Just my humble opinion....



I take back my original post. This is better advice. I actually ended up buying a telephoto zoom before I bought my 50mm.


----------



## Posta (Nov 13, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Well everyone has their own opinion. I think mine makes the most sense for anyone starting out (especially on a limited budget) Start with a kit lens, learn how to use your camera... Then spend one day only shooting at 35mm, spend the next day only shooting at 50mm. You might like one length better than the other, you might hate both and find you only shoot at 18mm, or you never have enough reach so you might want a tele? Who knows, everyone is different, that is why there are so many lens options. Kit lenses are not easy to manually focus with but try it... I personally like auto focus myself, but don't always use it. Just my humble opinion....


  this is absolutely right, it depands on what kinda object do you want to shoot, I think 35 1.8G is a little bit better on a DX camera for the view angle reason.


----------



## AlexanderB (Nov 13, 2012)

There's a great chance that you will not be using without AF after all. This lens is universal for FX, but not so on DX.


----------



## KmH (Nov 13, 2012)

britneyt83 said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Or better yet, upgrade from the D5100 to the D90 and get: in the camera focus motor so any Nikon AF/D lens will AF, top LCD, flash Commander mode, a second Command wheel, and more.
> ...


The D90 is more like $306 more (body only), even buying new. The D90 can also be bought as an even lower priced factory refurbished unit, and many D90's are available on the used market and can be gotten from highly reputable sellers of used photography gear. Refurbished Cameras | Discount Digital Cameras | Cameta Camera

$782.99 - Nikon D90 12.3MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only) 
$476.95 - Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 3-Inch Vari-Angle LCD Monitor (Body Only)

Nikon gives a 90 day warranty with gear they have refurbished. Plus, Nikon authorized refurbished gear sellers often tack on their own additional warranty to cover the gear for a full year.


----------



## britneyt83 (Nov 13, 2012)

KmH said:


> britneyt83 said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


Thanks for your input. However, I still don't have the extra $ to spend on that camera. For the extra money, I could buy more lenses for the 5100. I'm not planning on making a career out of my photography interest, however if it were to evolve into such, I will take your input into consideration. The 5100 is on it's way, anyway.



coastalconn said:


> Well everyone has their own opinion.  I think mine makes the most sense for anyone starting out (especially on a limited budget)  Start with a kit lens, learn how to use your camera...  Then spend one day only shooting at 35mm, spend the next day only shooting at 50mm.  You might like one length better than the other, you might hate both and find you only shoot at 18mm, or you never have enough reach so you might want a tele?  Who knows, everyone is different, that is why there are so many lens options.  Kit lenses are not easy to manually focus with but try it...  I personally like auto focus myself, but don't always use it.  Just my humble opinion....


Thank you for your advise. After reading this I cancelled the order for the 50mm lens. Smart advise and much appreciated.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well first how good are your eyes? My eyes arent the best for manual focus. I really need to wear glasses for distance. I rely on Nikon AF which does very well. Yes I have adjusted the diopter. I have the 50 1.8D which I use for fun but not at an event. 

As mentioned before get a D90(with the internal focusing motor). This is one draw back from Nikon is that not all dslr bodies have an internal focusing motor. 

Either way you are learning good techniques that will be applicable towards photography.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 16, 2012)

brian_f2.8 said:


> Well first how good are your eyes? My eyes arent the best for manual focus. I really need to wear glasses for distance. I rely on Nikon AF which does very well. Yes I have adjusted the diopter. I have the 50 1.8D which I use for fun but not at an event.
> 
> As mentioned before get a D90(with the internal focusing motor). This is one draw back from Nikon is that not all dslr bodies have an internal focusing motor.
> 
> Either way you are learning good techniques that will be applicable towards photography.



Doesn't the D5100 have a focus achieved indicator in the view finder?  I honestly can't remember if it does or doesn't though.  If so, you wouldn't have to trust your eyes, even if you do have to manual focus.  If it doesn't have a focus achieved indicator, then NO WAY should OP attempt using a 50mm prime with manual focus.  The whole reason you buy that lens is to use fast apertures.  If you're attempting to focus through the view finder by sight judgement only, at f/1.8, you're going to have a LOT of blurry shots when viewed full size, as a beginner.  

But, yeah, I don't see why starting out as a beginner you would buy a lens that doesn't autofocus with your camera.  

Learning how to manual focus isn't something that actually improves your photography, it will just be an additional frustration for you to have to deal with.  And as someone buying their first dSLR, believe me, there will be plenty of frustrations.  

If you really, really want a fast prime, just get either the 35mm AF-S or the 50mm AF-S.  You saved on the D5100 by buying a camera that isn't made to use AF lenses.  Don't buy AF lenses for it. Especially not as a beginner.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 16, 2012)

I really wouldn't want a lens without AF. Call me generation X, but why would I want to step backwards in technology? Who knows where you will go with your photography and the small difference it is now may save you in the long run. I find it hard to think someone would ONLY shoot stationary objects. Buy right the first time and cry once, you get to cry twice when you buy the wrong gear and end up getting what you should have the first time.


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 16, 2012)

My favorite moment was reading a review on amazon of somebody who bought an 80-200 AF for use with his D3100.  Like, you seriously paid substantially more than your camera costs for a telephoto lens that won't auto focus?

To the OP, my ultimate question is why did you even want the 50mm f/1.8 in the first place?  At this stage in your photographic journey, it won't produce better images than your kit lens set at 50mm will.  The only reason to buy one of these is because you want to use shallow DoF or low light.  However, in both of those cases are precisely when you'll have the most trouble focusing manually.  At this point if your choices are 50mm AF or just save the money, I chose just save the money.  Buy a backup battery or put an extra $100 into your tripod.  Or perhaps the best yet, put an extra $100 into a very good speedlight.  Any of those will help your photography much more than a fairly average lens (and the 50mm f/1.8 is very average as far as primes go) that won't even auto focus on your camera.


----------



## DroneFlyer (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to forum and fairly new (returning to photography) after getting into aerial photography with R/C Drones. I took a class a long time ago, just before the digital age and at a time when AF was just coming out. I learned on a Leica, which I still have, but this is all new for me. I now have a D5100 with the 18-55mm and I think a 55-300mm zoom that I purchased last summer and have taken a few great shots. But I have been reading a lot of terminology that sounds Greek at this point. 
     My question is, after that brief intro..lol, what book can I purchase or download to my iPad that will help me with the basic intro to photography. The class book that I have doesn't do much for digital, but it has a lot for me to study. 

Thanks for the help...Bobby


----------



## sm4him (Mar 27, 2013)

britneyt83 said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Well everyone has their own opinion.  I think mine makes the most sense for anyone starting out (especially on a limited budget)  Start with a kit lens, learn how to use your camera...  Then spend one day only shooting at 35mm, spend the next day only shooting at 50mm.  You might like one length better than the other, you might hate both and find you only shoot at 18mm, or you never have enough reach so you might want a tele?  Who knows, everyone is different, that is why there are so many lens options.  Kit lenses are not easy to manually focus with but try it...  I personally like auto focus myself, but don't always use it.  Just my humble opinion....
> ...



I'm glad to hear you're taking this advice--it's a good plan!

I started with a D5100 and the kit lens. I had nothing else in the way of lenses or flash for about the first six months, but that kit lens served me just fine while I was learning the ropes of the digital slr world (I did have a good bit of experience on a film slr back in the day, but had taken about a 20-year hiatus from any serious photography).

I've since upgraded to the D7000, and I have a 50mm f/1.8, a 70-300 and a 100mm macro lens. And that little 18-55 kit lens. It gets a bad rap, but honestly, it's a decent little lens, if you're not out shooting weddings and portrait sessions, and aren't in a low light situation.  When I need something wider than the 50, I don't hesitate to pull that little kit lens out.  

Use the kit lens and the D5100. Learn the basics, and as you learn, you'll begin to get a sense of what you want to do and how your current equipment is limiting you. THEN you'll know whether to go for that 50, or something else.

Personally--I probably use my 50mm less than any of the other lenses I own; I use it *just* enough to not want to just get rid of it. 90% of the time, I'm using either my 70-300 lens, or my macro lens.  the kit lens and the 50 fill out the other 10%.  But that's because of what *I* like to shoot. Someone else with my setup would probably find themselves using the 50 almost exclusively.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 27, 2013)

I would personally upgrade it to the G lens, I find in most cases AF is so much easier and friendly then medling with manual focus.
I use manual focus only when camera is on tripod and I shoot close, very close.
Everything else is AF.
My camera can SF with the D lenses but I still got the 50mm 1.8G


----------



## sashbar (Mar 27, 2013)

Watch this: 

Nikon 50mm f/1.8G AF-S vs 50mm f/1.8D


----------



## MOREGONE (Mar 27, 2013)

DroneFlyer said:


> Hi, I'm new to forum and fairly new (returning to photography) after getting into aerial photography with R/C Drones. I took a class a long time ago, just before the digital age and at a time when AF was just coming out. I learned on a Leica, which I still have, but this is all new for me. I now have a D5100 with the 18-55mm and I think a 55-300mm zoom that I purchased last summer and have taken a few great shots. But I have been reading a lot of terminology that sounds Greek at this point.
> My question is, after that brief intro..lol, what book can I purchase or download to my iPad that will help me with the basic intro to photography. The class book that I have doesn't do much for digital, but it has a lot for me to study.
> 
> Thanks for the help...Bobby



Welcome

I am sure there are great books out there, but with the vast information available on the internet, I don't find a need for specific books. YouTube has SO much content on how to use your camera. I personally love the Adorama series with Mark Wallace. He is able to explain things so well and in normal people terms. If I wasn't posting from a work PC I would send you the link to the playlist with 200 or so videos that touch on almost all aspects of photography. You might also benefit from researching Bird shooting techniques. I imagine they have similar shooting techniques being they are both aerial and moving subjects.

I would also encourage you to learn about the different AutoFocus modes. AF-Auto, AF-S and AF-C. AF-S is for stationary and AF-C is for continuous focusing. I would also think you would want to learn about the different shooting modes, P/A/S/M. I am guessing you would be interested in shooting in S for shutter speed priority since you will want to control the shutter speed for the fast moving objects and let the camera figure out the aperture.

 Happy shooting!


----------

